# Best Paint Pot and Pigment Combos



## natlydenise (Jun 18, 2008)

Sooooo i was playing around with my M.A.C paint pots and pigments and tried the most craziest combos....

Delft p/p paired with Pink Pearl Pigment made this awesome mood-ring like color


Pharaoh p/p with Pink Pearl brought out the blue overtone in it...it looked awesome.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





H.I.P. 's cream liner in purple as a base with MAC's Pink Bronze pigment made this dark yet vibrant color lol it was awesome... i would post pics but i cant find my usb cable for my cam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






well just wondering if anyone elso has any awesome suggestions, ideas, discoveries with any combos.... post em!!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 18, 2008)

Today I wore Old Gold pigment over Rollickin'! it was pretty cool!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 21, 2008)

Great thread.  I wore rubenesque paint pot today and found myself lost when trying to figure out a pigment to put on top of it.

I ended up just using a shadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to read everyones ideas


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 21, 2008)

Old Gold over Delft is gorgeous!


----------



## juxt123 (Jun 21, 2008)

the melon and rubenesque


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Old Gold over Delft is gorgeous!_

 

WOw.  I think I might try this tommorow


----------



## HoneyLicious (Jun 21, 2008)

blackground paintpot simply makes any pigments smoke! but my fav is using golden olive or softwash grey on top of it.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 22, 2008)

Delft & Black Ore Solar Bits!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_mallory* 

 
_Today I wore Old Gold pigment over Rollickin'! it was pretty cool!_

 

Really?  Interesting


----------



## DarkandtheWild (Jul 8, 2008)

I like to use Artifact under Reflects Blackened Red. Really brings out the burgundy!


----------



## magia (Aug 1, 2008)

Melon & Rubenesque, Vanilla & Blackground, Vanilla & Indianwood. Especially Vanilla looks really nice over Blackground, colour is hard to describe, but that combination looks stunning to me!


----------



## MyKindOFMakeup (Aug 1, 2008)

omgg cash flow pp n copperized pig


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 2, 2008)

looks like i need to buy more paint pots lol


----------



## jamie89 (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_looks like i need to buy more paint pots lol_

 
Same here


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_looks like i need to buy more paint pots lol_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamie89* 

 
_Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Consider yourselves doomed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so pleased with them, great product!  Great ideas here.


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 3, 2008)

Delft p/p with Stars and Rockets E/S, looks sooo pretty


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 3, 2008)

*Pigment over Paint Pots:*

Marine Ultra over Blackground
Green Brown over Blackground
Clear Sky Blue over Blackground

Silver over Rollickin' (the blue pops!!)
All-Girl over Perky (the pink pops!!)

Blue Brown over Delft
Blue Brown over Moss Scape

Gilded Green over Moss Scape
Gilded Green over Greenstroke

aaargh, too much!! I love PP + Pigment Combinations


----------



## MacNeill59 (Aug 3, 2008)

Blacktrack as a base with Blue Brown- SICK!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flammable with Blue Brown
Blacktrack with copperized
Delft with Teal


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacNeill59* 

 
_Blacktrack as a base with Blue Brown- SICK!!!!!!!
Blacktrack with copperized_

 
Don't u mean blackground?


----------



## zabbazooey (Aug 5, 2008)

You can use BT as a base, too.

I loooove Delft pp + Bell Bottom Blue piggie


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 5, 2008)

oooh Artifact with Accent Red
Rubenesque with Tan
Constructivist with Sweet Sienna


----------



## melliquor (Aug 5, 2008)

Great thread... I am going to go home and play with my pots and piggies.  Try to find lots of different combos.


----------



## Bluebell (Aug 5, 2008)

Paintpot Nice Vice with Gold Stroke Pigment


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Constructivist with Sweet Sienna_

 
Whodathunk?  I'm sure going to try it, though!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zabbazooey* 

 
_You can use BT as a base, too._

 
of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the thread says paint pot


----------



## natlydenise (Aug 13, 2008)

YA'LL ARE TOOOO AWESOME LOL....i totally forgot i posted this thread... im a newbie so i just figured out how to go back to my thread.....

JAZZY!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2008)

i recently descovered pink pearl pigment over delft paint pot and oh my is it pretty?!!! i got so many compliments on the amazing colour it made! it was a lavender/blue colour - bright and fun!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are some combos I've tried lately.....


Blackground p/p under Pink Pearl on lid, Bell Bottom Blue in crease, Kitchmas to highlight 
Constructivist p/p on lid to crease, Viz a Violet over that, Haux in the crease, Kitchmas to highligh 
Rose Fresco p/p under Apricot Pink on lid, Bell Bottom Blue in crease, Pink Pearl above crease, Whistle (e/s) to highlight 
Artifact over lid to just above crease, Silver Fog above crease and blended down over it, Your Ladyship to highlight 
Perky on lid, Apricot Pink over that, Softwash Gray in crease 
Artifact under Royal Flush - blended very well.  Neutral color (like Brule or Ricepaper) to highlight, inner corner 
I have a lot more faves, but these are off the top of my head.....

Also love Constructivist under the new Starflash Sunset B.!


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 15, 2008)

looks like i need to get blackground!! oh and more pigments...

i do have one to add....
artifact under royal flush...so pretty


----------



## MacNeill59 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_Don't u mean blackground? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

nope! blacktrack is one of my favourite bases for a dark and dramatic eye. Blackground is nice because its irridescent, but its too sheer. besides, you can work the blackground down into your top lashline as well, so when you go in with whatever shadow or pigment you want for a dark eye, you don't necessarily even have to go back in with a liner, and if you do, its easy as pie because you already used blacktrack!


----------



## vividdreamer (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm totally going to try using Blacktrack on my lid with pigments (I love the Softwash Grey on top--just swatched it on my hand) tomorrow!


----------



## nadiya (Aug 18, 2008)

MAC Jardin Aires pigment and Cash Flow
Bloom Sky eyeshadow and Rollickin
MAC Clue eyeshadow and Girl Friendly


----------



## contrabassoon (Aug 20, 2008)

Blackground on lid only, then blend Blue Brown over lid and in crease and you've got yourself a lid colour and a crease colour all in one.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 20, 2008)

Old Gold over Greenstroke, it looks awesome.
Mauvement over Fresco Rose.
And I know it's not a paint pot, but Uppity fluidline looks great under the solid green from Fresh Green Mix.


----------



## miss_bailey (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok so im gonna say an eyeshadow but the colour is so amaaaazing you gotta try it.
Delft with club. Perfect for a night out and so easy just add your mascara and some liner and your good to go. It's my quick fix everytime I have to go out and only have 10 minutes.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 21, 2008)

Oooh, yeah, Delft looks great with Club!

Steel Blue pigment looks really nice over Moss scape pp.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 21, 2008)

I only have paiterly, deflt and greenstroke p/p's atm, need to get some more as I really want to try rubenesque wiht pink bronze.

The combo's I've come up wiht and have liked are
Delft with Rebelrock Blue and Bell Bottom Blue and greenstroke wiht mutiny, lovely lily (makes this lilacish-pinkish-silverishshade) and Chartruese.


----------



## Odette (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I never thought do try this. Some of these sound like really interesting combinations.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the thread says paint pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I think that paint pots pretty much have the same functionality.  (at least that is what MAC said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 23, 2008)

Today my MA did a make up application on me and put :
*Constructivist* paint pot  on lid to crease... 
*Blonde's Gold* pigment  (inner)
*Museum Bronze* pigment (outer)


----------



## singer92286 (Sep 18, 2008)

One that I like a lot is Artifact with Sweet Sienna; it makes a light, dirty wine color that's just a little bit smokey. Not super flashy or exciting, but I love this one!


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 18, 2008)

Any more suggestions for Cash Flow or Moss Scape?  Those are the only 2 I have!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_Any more suggestions for Cash Flow or Moss Scape? Those are the only 2 I have!!_

 
I don't have Moss Scape but I put pretty much anything warm toned over cash flow and it looks awesome. My favourites over Cash Flow: Goldmine e/s, Old Gold p/m, Melon p/m, Solar White e/s, Bronze e/s

HTH


----------



## Rennah (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd love to see swatches of all these combos!


----------



## contrabassoon (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's a recent one I've tried:
Pixel Paint (unfortunately d/c but I think Bare Study will work too) Smudged Violet e/s all over lid, Earthly Riches (silver side) outer crease, and Lightfall on brow bone.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 21, 2008)

I love the blackground/vanilla combo! I tried at the mac store today. I have to buy blackground now =)


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Today my MA did a make up application on me and put :
*Constructivist* paint pot on lid to crease... 
*Blonde's Gold* pigment (inner)
*Museum Bronze* pigment (outer)_

 
heh I had the same make up application the other day and I loved it, I wasn't planning to buy any paint pot but eventually I changed my mind. now I want both the pigment blonde's gold and the paint pot constructivist.


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_I'd love to see swatches of all these combos!_

 
i'm gonna do some swatches tonight


----------



## _su (Sep 22, 2008)

Delft p/p with Sea and Sky MES on top really helps the blue stick and pop

Otherworldly p/p with Mutiny pigment makes a bright baby blue

Otherworldly p/p with Parfait Amour e/s makes a pretty turquoise/lavender effect

Rubenesque p/p with Amber Lights is a good bronzey look


I need ideas for Soft Ochre. I just got it but have no idea how to use it. It's a little too yellow to use as a regular base


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 22, 2008)

Hii, I did some swatches. Its pretty late and I didn't do loads, I'll do some more when its not so late!!

I started to label them on photobucket but my internet is being soooooooo slow!

These ones are with blackground paint pot as a base:











From below my middle finger to the right (can't see far left ones very well!)
Top Row:
Melon p/m, Electric Coral, Black Ore Old Gold
Bottom Row:
Helium, Pink Pearl, Vanilla






Minus far left one on the edge of my hand.
Top Row:
Bell Bottom Blue, Cornflower, Melon, Electric Coral, Old Gold
Bottom:
Teal, Steel Blue, Helium, Pink Pearl, Vanilla






Minus everything to the right of below my middle finger.
Top Row:
Bell Bottom Blue, Cornflower, Melon
Bottom:
Forest Green, Teal, Steel Blue, Helium






Everything minus very bottom two, left to right.
Forest Green, Bell Bottom Blue
Teal, Cornflower
Steel Blue, Melon,
Helium, Electric Coral
Pink Pearl
Black Ore






This ones quite messy! Sorry! This is over Delft Paint Pot.
Everything below my middle finger and down, left to right.
Soft Wash Grey, Melon
Vanilla, Helium, 
Black Ore, Green Brown
Pink Pearl, Old Gold






Club e/s, Cocomotion
Teal, Golden Olive
Softwash Grey, Melon






Everything minus very top two and bottom two:
Teal, Golden Olive
Softwash Grey, Melon
Vanilla, Helium
Black Ore, Green Brown

These are a variety!






Sorry the top & bottom ones are rubbish, my camera kept playing up when I tried to photo them!

Greenstroke Paint Pot & Pink Pearl, Greenstroke p/p & Melon
Greenstroke p/p & Green Brown, Greenstroke & Antique Green
Rubenesque & Provence, Rubenesque & Golden Olive
Rubenesque & Sweet Siena, Rubenesque & Vanilla
Otherwordly & Sweet Siena, Rubenesque & Melon
Rollickin & Old Gold


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 23, 2008)

Blackground looks good with everything, especially I love it with Pink Bronze


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 29, 2008)

That blackground and pink pearl swatch is soo purrrrrrty!


----------



## Asphyxiation (Oct 1, 2008)

Violet over Electro Sky pp..


----------



## curlygirl45 (Oct 1, 2008)

Rubenesque with Steel Blue over it is really pretty.


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Oct 17, 2008)

I love this thread and want it to continue on forever! Seriously new uses for two of my very favorite MAC products! Heaven.

A while back there was a question about Greenstroke and I use it with anything green or blue/teal. It gets the job done. As for Soft Ochre, I use it most when Painterly is making things look pink. I am pretty fair and Painterly has a tendency to make things go pink but Soft Ochre since it is a yellow base does not. I get gold to really pop over this one or I use Uppity fluidline.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 17, 2008)

Delft PP and Teal Pigment.  Rubenesque and Vanilla.  Blackground and Antique Green.


----------



## charlamayne (Oct 19, 2008)

as a beginner in make up and a recent MAC enthusiast! - a question with paint pots - i just bought BARE STUDY paint pot yesterday and i was planning to use it as a eye shadow base. 
do i apply it with a brush or with my fingertips?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charlamayne* 

 
_as a beginner in make up and a recent MAC enthusiast! - a question with paint pots - i just bought BARE STUDY paint pot yesterday and i was planning to use it as a eye shadow base. 
do i apply it with a brush or with my fingertips?_

 
Either but I use a brush.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 19, 2008)

I often apply with a brush and then blend it out with my fingers. 
but generally, if i want the colour all over or i use my finger.
if it is a just on the lid or brow, a specific area, or a darker colour like blackground or delft i use a brush. 242, 252, 249.


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree. Lighter colors are finger friendly but darker colors need a brush. I love the 217 for dark pp because it blows out the edges of color really well and doesn't leave harsh lines.


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 20, 2008)

Blackground (or black track f/l) w/ frozen white and golder's green


----------



## Merenwen (Oct 21, 2008)

I really like to use Maroon over Rubenesque


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 21, 2008)

kinda off topic, but i just brought my first paint pot the other dayy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got painterly. I really want more, but cause of prices in Australia, im going to slowly build my collections.
This forum is totally making me want Constructivist, Blackground and Rubenesque though!!!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacNeill59* 

 
_*Blacktrack as a base with Blue Brown*-_

 
I saw this yesterday and it really is AMAZING


----------



## NeonKitten (Feb 22, 2009)

ooo this thread needs to live again. such awesome advice from all of you!

i love indianwood on lid, mosscape on crease and a little higher, and olive piggie all over. meow soo pretty


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 22, 2009)

*^^ You made me go try this and it's purty, thanks!

(And I agree, this is a great thread that needs a bump every now and then!)*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 23, 2009)

Old Gold pigment over Delft Paint Pot


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Saturday, I did Girl Friendly paint pot with Milk pigment and it looked gorgeous!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm getting ready to try some of these


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Fuchsia over Nice Vice


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 24, 2009)

trax with bare study under it. brings out the gold.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 24, 2009)

I compiled the paint pot/pigment combos (i hope i didn't miss any) that were suggested here into a handy list. Hope this helps you a bit! What can I say, I like organizing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Delft p/p
pink pearl pigment
old gold pigment
black ore solar bits
stars and rockets e/s
blue brown
teal
bell bottom blue pigment
club e/s
rebelrock blue
bell bottom blue
Sea and Sky MES 
old gold

Otherworldly p/p
mutiny pigment
parfait amour

Pharaoh p/p
pink pearl pigment

Rollickin' p/p
old gold pigment
silver
bloom sky

Rubenesque p/p
melon pigment
tan pigment
amber lights
steel blue
vanilla pigment
maroon

Blacktrack f/l or blackground p/p
golden olive
softwash grey
vanilla
marine ultra
green brown
clear sky blue
blue brown
copperized
pink pearl
pink bronze
antique green
frozen white
golder's green

Electro Sky p/p
violet

Flammable paint
blue brown

Artifact p/p
reflects blackened red
accent red
silver fog in crease
royal flush
sweet sienna

Indianwood p/p
vanilla
mosscape on crease and higher, olive pigment all over
Cash flow p/p
copperized pigment
jardin aires pigment

Perky
all-girl
apricot pink

Moss Scape p/p
blue brown
gilded green
steel blue
goldmine e/s
old gold pigment
melon pigment
solar white e/s
bronze e/s

Greenstroke p/p
gilded green
old gold
mutiny
lovely lily
chartruese
anything green or blue/teal

Constructivist p/p
sweet sienna
viz a violet
sunset b
blonde's gold (inner), museum bronze (outer)

Nice Vice p/p
gold stroke pigment
fuchsia pigment

Fresco Rose p/p
apricot pink
mauvment

Girl Friendly p/p
clue e/s
milk pigment

Uppity f/l
fresh green mix

Pixet paint (or bare study p/p)
smudged violet on lid, earthly riches (silver side) outer


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 24, 2009)

not a paint pot but a gel liner from looselipsny.com in black cherry i think .. with blue brown on top! really brings out the "blue brown". looks almost like a pretty turquoise instead of the reddish color blue brown sometimes looks like. i'm wearing that combon on my blog in my post titled "damn + FOTD".


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2009)

i rocked good old delft with pink pearl a few days ago and i'd forgotten how pretty it was! seriously people if you have not tried it yet do so!!!


----------



## curlygirl45 (Mar 7, 2009)

I did Milk over Fresco Rose today and it was very nice.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 22, 2009)

*The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

I haven't seen a thread like this, and if there is one, you can delete this one by all means lol..(and/or if it needs to be moved to recommendations, thats fine too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Most of us know that some shadows do not show up that great or true to color even with UDPP/TFSI, etc. But they REALLY pop with certain paint pots. So list your favorite combos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Beauty Marked e/s + Artifact p/p

Aquavert e/s + Otherworldly p/p or Delft p/p


any others?


----------



## User49 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Artifact with Club on top and beauty marked in crease.

Delft with Blue Brown Pigment On Top.

Constructavist with Romp/sable/woodwinked on top.

Rollicken with Mutiny Pigment on top (watch out for Rose romance as they're are bringing this pigment back! woo!)

Delft with Freshwater on top.

Indianwood with any gold on top.

Blackground with any reflects glitters pressed into them or any sparkely colours.

Rubenesque with paradisco on top. xx


----------



## MissResha (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Pink Pearl pig + Blackground p/p

Deep Blue Green pig + Delft p/p


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Rubenesque with Motif e/s
Perky with Hush e/s


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Soft ochre + naked lunch

but i love girl friendly alone....


----------



## val-x (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Cash Flow & Blue Calm(Pro)
<3


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Vex with Girl Friendly and Falling Star in the crease


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Rubenesque with Vanilla pigment and Paradisco on the outer v & lower lash line

Artifact with Cranberry smoked out w/ Carbon

Fresco Rose with Blanc Type and Fucshia pigment in the crease


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

I really like 

Nice Vice + Star n Rockets 
Nice Vice + Vibrant Grape 
Greenstroke + Aquavert 
Delft + Teal Pigment
Girl Friendly + Neutral Pink
Fresco Rose + Dear Cupcake


----------



## bea_16 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

blackground p/p + club e/s
rubenesque p/p + all that glitters e/s


----------



## panther27 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Rollickin w/Ether mes,and with steel blue pigment.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

^^^Reminded me 

Rollickin w/waternymph


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

There is already a thread on this - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/b...combos-104121/


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

^^ That one is paint Pots and Pigments...This one is Paint Pots and Eyeshadows...Just say'n there is a diff...slight...but hummmmm


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

I know, but the original includes eyeshadows as well as pigments, and fluidlines as well as paint pots.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

I actually had to open a document where I could copy and paste these suggestions so I can try them out!  I'm determined, based on this, to get those paint pots back into rotation.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

I know I am copying and pasting like crazy ...I have every paintpot but some go unloved


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Quite Natural paint pot + satin taupe, tempting, sable ,etc..any darker shimmery colors would work and looks absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

rubenesque+amberlights or melon pigment <3333


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

^^

rollicking+aquadisiac


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

 
_Rubenesque with Motif e/s_

 
I never would have thought of this!  Just tried it (on the back of my hand) and it's so pretty.  Didn't realize how much alike they'd be.  I can see this with some teal in the crease -- or _somewhere_, lol (I'm loving UD's new look for its "Baked" shadow quad!).


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

I'll do the ones that I have

Rollickin
Aquadisiac
Big T/Cool Heat
Shimmermoss/Steamy

Electro Sky (McQueen)
Cobalt (Pro)
Electric Blue
Deep Truth
Freshwater/Blue Calm (Pro)
Smudged Violet (LE)

Pharoah (McQueen)
Sharp
Eyepopping
Bio Green (Pro)
Bitter

Greenstroke
Aquavert
Warm Chill
Club
(i'm almost certain that Silverthorn is going to look great too)

Artifact
Cranberry
Stars and Rockets
Hepcat/Plum Dressing
Expensive Pink

Quite Natural
Satin Taupe
Sable
Woodwinked
Tete-a-Tint
Mulch
Bronze

Groundwork
Patina
Tete-a-Tint
Amber Lights
Romp

Indianwood
Coppering
Antiqued
Amber Lights
Juiced


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Constructivist p/p + Twinks e/s = gorgeous burgundy bronzey eye


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I know I am copying and pasting like crazy ...I have every paintpot but some go unloved_

 

I'm copying and pasting too!! Sometimes I am completely out of ideas in the morning!! Next time i go to MAC i'm gonna ask the MA to look through the drawers for some hidden p/p treasures!

p.s. i need beauty marked e/s! ahhhh


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Rollickin w/ UD Peace on lid, UD Ransom in outer v/crease.


----------



## makeba (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

rubenesque p/p and expensive pink
perky paint pot and pink venus
rubenesque and melon pigment


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_rubenesque p/p and expensive pink
perky paint pot and pink venus
rubenesque and melon pigment_

 
i wish i bought rubenesque when i saw it at a CCO last summer. i wasn't into p/p's then.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Nice Vice +
Sushi Flower
Pink Venus
Beauty Marked
Amber Lights
Seedy Pearl

Rollickin +
Amber Lights
Gorgeous Gold
Parrot <3333


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *curlygirl45* 

 
_I did Milk over Fresco Rose today and it was very nice._

 
i wish i had gotten milk.


----------



## Rudyru (Apr 24, 2009)

not really a paint pot, but I love mutiny over blue peep. It's the most obnoxious sky blue in the world. I blind people <3


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 24, 2009)

i like Golden Olive over the mosscape painpot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its gorgeous.


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i wish i had gotten milk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
as do i


----------



## MissResha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

^^omg i have to try rollickin and parrot. i bet thats hot!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

It's definitely gorgeous.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

^^^^^ OMG Chadster ...so trying this soon!!! Thats HOT!!!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

No love for Painterly pp ? I use it everyday with solar white, naked lunch, goldbit, sugarshot, vanilla, or wintersky.


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 30, 2009)

Gold Dusk over Cash Flow p/p
Spiritualize over Greenstroke p/p
Antique Green over Greenstroke
Blonde's Gold over Constructivist
Blue Storm, Bell bottom Blue over Greenstroke


----------



## LMD84 (May 2, 2009)

i'm wearing mauvement pigment over nicevice pigment today and it really brings out the purpley tint that mauvement has!


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: The Paintpot & Eyeshadow combo thread*

Artifact under star violet, fresco rose under beautiful iris

And lots of love for painterly PP - it is great for everything!!!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (May 3, 2009)

Fresco Rose with Helium over it.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (May 3, 2009)

Electro Sky w/ Mutniy Pigment
Rollickin w/ Teal Pigment
Greenstroke w/ Warm Chill
Cash Flow w/ Sweet Sienna Pigment

I could go on and on!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm wearing mauvement pigment over nicevice pigment today and it really brings out the purpley tint that mauvement has!_

 
I wish I had gotten Mauvement..


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 10, 2009)

what should i pair sunpepper pigment with? paint pot or other eyeshadows? i'm so excited to try it!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_what should i pair sunpepper pigment with? paint pot or other eyeshadows? i'm so excited to try it!_

 
Great question!  I adore Sunpepper p/m.  I have so many piggies (and shadows for that matter) that I don't get to wear it often, but when I do I've always worn it by itself.  I'd also be interested in hearing some suggestions.


----------



## Siirius1977 (Sep 13, 2011)

hi there-i tried blackground with pink bronze and its really amazing-steel blue and grape is also a nice combo for blackground
  	otherwordly and cornflower -makes the blue glitter pop


----------



## Siirius1977 (Sep 13, 2011)

moss scape-old gold


----------



## dancepig (Sep 24, 2011)

Blackground makes everything look better.  Blackground under Green Brown Pigment makes the Green Brown Pigment turn into emerald green.


----------



## rubytitania (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't use pigments very often (I only own a few samples), but I recently tried Blue Brown over the blue Paint Pot from Posh Paradise (Pure Creation?) and it was gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Nov 8, 2011)

_*Rose over Let's Skate and Teal, Cornflower or Violet over Pure Creation...seriously TRY THEM NOW!!!  Reflects Transparent Teal also looks great over Pure Creation.*_


----------



## SweetSarah (Nov 22, 2011)

Kitschmas over For Effect looks beautiful. I'm going to try it over Let's Skate tomorrow.


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 23, 2011)

Pink Pearl over Half-Wild resembles MUA's #9 eyeshadow.


----------



## rubytitania (Nov 25, 2011)

I finally got round to trying Pink Pearl over Delft today - it's really pretty! I'm wearing Push The Edge in the crease, Later in the outer v, Vanilla pigment as a highlight and Pink Opal in the inner corners and just dabbed on the browbone. Loving it! I need to play with pigments more for sure.


----------



## ackmac (Jan 22, 2012)

Has anyone played around with the Glitter and Ice paint pot collection? I have For Effect and Morning Frost and would love to see what everyone is putting on top of that. Thanks!


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 22, 2012)

ackmac said:


> Has anyone played around with the Glitter and Ice paint pot collection? I have For Effect and Morning Frost and would love to see what everyone is putting on top of that. Thanks!



 	Morning Frost is so beautiful I cant seem to want to put anything on top of it!!!


----------



## ackmac (Jan 22, 2012)

For Effect seems to be good for a smokey eye but I didn't know if anyone was doing anything cool with it.


----------



## dancepig (Jan 23, 2012)

I like using the eyeshadow "Howzat" from one of the Holiday Snowglobes over For Effect, it helps to tone down some of the glitter (especially when wearing to work), and gives more gray to the overall color.  I love my For Effect paint pot with any of my gray, purple or even my darker eyeshadows.  It helps to bring out the color of the shadow (in my opinion).


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have used Half-Wild p/p with Pink Pearl p/g and it's gorgeous!!! I will have to try Delft p/p with Teal p/g someday.


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 4, 2012)

Half Wild with Nebula pigment.  Try it.


----------

